
Joor - A nice fluent Reflection API wrapper for Java  - alpb
http://code.google.com/p/joor/
======
6ren
From one of the external links (<http://www.jooq.org/>), I like the idea of
code generation, then importing them all with "*", so that you can use global
fields as if they were keywords in the language.

It's an effective way to build DSLs in java.

------
softbuilder
Suggestion: Change the comparison example to a real-world use of reflection.
The current example can be replaced with 3 lines of non-reflective code. The
example doesn't make it clear why the library is useful.

------
moondowner
Very nice and handy, but IDE refactoring support on this kind of code is
probably very low.

From the example:

    
    
                    .call("toString")      // Call toString()
    

If I refactor the toString method to another name, here it will remain
toString.

~~~
Anm
This is a side effect of it being a reflection API, and true of the current
APIs as well: clazz.getMethod( "toString" ).invoke();

